# 210.4(c)(2)



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

210.4(C)(2) reads:
A multiwire branch circuit can supply both line-to-line and line-to-neutral loads if the circuit is protected by a device (multipole circuit breaker) that opens all ungrounded conductors of the multiwire branch circuit simultaneously (common internal trip) under a fault condition.
So, does that mean that two single-pole CB's with a handle tie will not fly?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, that is correct. It has to be a manufactured 2-pole device.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

2017 NEC

210.4 Multiwire Branch Circuits.


> (A)General.
> Branch circuits recognized by this article shall be permitted as multiwire circuits. A multiwire circuit shall be permitted to be considered as multiple circuits. All conductors of a multiwire branch circuit shall originate from the same panelboard or similar distribution equipment.
> 
> (B)Disconnecting Means.
> ...


Handle ties used to be legal? Is there something here that prohibits handle ties? If you are using arc faults, it's cheaper to use 2 pole units, but I'm not seeing where you have to use 2 and 3 pole breakers. What am I missing?


----------



## Tipco (Jan 23, 2017)

240.15(B)(1) - “(1) Multiwire Branch Circuits.
Individual single-pole circuit breakers, with identified handle ties, shall be permitted as the protection for each ungrounded conductor of multiwire branch circuits that serve only single-phase line-to-neutral”



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice first post Tipco!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I was wrong. :wallbash:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I believe common trip is required when circuits share the same yoke. Too late to get the code book out though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You were right Peter.

The article in the OP is talking about when the MWBC serves both "line-to-line and line-to-neutral loads" (ex. 120V and 240V). In the situation you need to use a 2-pole breaker with common-trip just like any 240V circuit.

You can use 2 single pole breakers and a handle tie for a MWBC serving only "line-to-neutral loads".


----------



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

HackWork said:


> .


 @HackWork Count me as another victim who fell for your signature line :surprise:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nutmegger777 said:


> @HackWork Count me as another victim who fell for your signature line :surprise:


I now own your soul :vs_smirk:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I now own your soul :vs_smirk:


you are the :devil3:


----------

